# IPad et MB question zoom web



## albedo83 (1 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, je viens de franchir le rubicon, avec un ipad fraichement acheté ainsi qu'un mac book pro (l'ipad 2 est réservé)

Juste une question, le zoom safari sur les ipad est bien fluide et super sympa, le même avec le macbook est super sacadée, j'ai raté un épisode ? on n'est pourtant pas dans le même rapport de puissance !

merci de m'eclairer


----------



## worldice (3 Avril 2011)

Ce sont deux zooms différents. Sur l'iPad, ça grossit tout ce qu'il y a à l'écran sauf la barre en haut alors que sur les MB, ça ne grossit que les caractères, images etc...
Si tu veux un zoom ressemblant à celui de ton iPad sur ton MB, il faut cliquer sur l'une des trois touches du clavier en bas à gauche (je ne sais plus laquelle c'est et je suis sur PC actuellement) puis, simultanément "scroller" avec la souris ou le trackpad...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Avril 2011)

Pourtant, le "pinch To zoom" ronchonne très bien sur les MacBook... Aucun soucis avec mon MacBook...


----------

